# Boxing day sales?



## Chrisphungg (Oct 8, 2012)

Does anyone know of any boxing day sales on any fish stores? I'm looking to buy a tank from a store and was wondering if any pet stores you know may be holding boxing day sales.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Most of the sponsors on the forum should have boxing day/days/weeks. Most will announce that there will be a sale, but pricing discounts aren't posted until the sale starts. You may find that sales on tanks, other than your betta bowls and specialty tanks are scarce...there's not much margin on tanks. Best one I remembered when Big Al's store front was still here were Perfecto 75 gallon tanks on sale for something like $69, but that's like 7 years ago or so.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

I believe IPU has one every year. They have 2 locations 1 in Burnaby and 1 in Richmond.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I usually make it out to J&L's on Boxing Day as they are the easiest for me to access on that day.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

ipu did have a week long sale last year... under new ownership now so who knows


----------



## Wretch (Oct 6, 2012)

In the market for a tank and some other equipment for my new saltwater setup. I noticed JL has posted online they have a sale on the 26th 8am to 5pm in store and online. Does king Ed usually have a sale?


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

King Ed usually has a week or longer Boxing day sale.


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

jkhcjris said:


> King Ed usually has a week or longer Boxing day sale.


Yep.....I'd definately check out King Ed. They always have good sales Boxing week


----------

